# Did you know they made Trump BOY Commits Tax Evasion live action



## djpannda (Feb 18, 2022)

I just ordered the game from Amazon, it was on sale for $19.99 and then I just saw the news. That they made this into a live action piece..

Donald Trump in the face of a tax evasion investigation​
(sorry couldn't help it, I actually Bought the game so I can legally make that Joke.)


----------



## idontgetit (Mar 9, 2022)

Do you know what capital gains tax is?


----------



## Dark_Ansem (Mar 20, 2022)

Do you?


----------



## Valwinz (Mar 20, 2022)

Rent free


----------



## djpannda (Mar 21, 2022)

Valwinz said:


> Rent free


Lol yup I mean why else would you bump a month old thread


----------

